# Howloween 2007 canceled?



## Orlith Nemeth (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm looking for verification on this, has it been canceled? Wikifur states that it is with no explanation, stated again Here again, with no explanation.

Is it true? Is the con I've been looking forward to since very shortly after joining this fandom in March canceled? and if so, *why*?


----------



## Orlith Nemeth (Sep 11, 2007)

well, i guess thats it then.

grr i hate unsolved mysteries >.=.< so much for my vacation


----------



## Floru (Oct 23, 2007)

Orlith Nemeth said:
			
		

> well, i guess thats it then.
> 
> grr i hate unsolved mysteries >.=.< so much for my vacation



It came down to the con not having a spot for this year as they lost it without knowing from what I heard.

It might be happening again next year.


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Oct 23, 2007)

From what I've heard (and seen on the site before they changed it to the page they have now), the hotel didn't want to do it again this year, and they haven't found a new place.

And apparently, yeah, they haven't yet found a place... shame too, the old location is a 20 minute drive for me.


----------

